# VSL Synchron Elite Strings - FREE Slurred Legato update



## Ben (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi there!

I'm very excited to announce the release of our new Synchron Elite Strings!




The Synchron Elite Strings is a *chamber sized string ensemble (6, 5, 4, 4, 3 players)* with a flexible and vivid sound, recorded in Stage A of the Synchron Stage Vienna.
You will get *tons of articulations*, *4 velocity layers* in most sustains/legatos/portamentos.
We also included* performance detaches (also known as bowed legato)*, different *vibrato options*, even for the portamentos, and highly flexible Espressivo legatos with different vibrato options, making it easier than ever to program lyrical and expressive passages.
You will also like the available *variations for the attack and release* of most long notes!

As always with all our Synchron products you'll get *different mic positions*.
And this time we even include *solo mics for the 1st and 2nd player of each section*!
Additionally, we created *"Signature" mixer presets* that come with a sonic twist, to provide more options and inspiration for your music!

Synchron Elite Strings are also perfectly usable for layering with the Synchron Strings Pro, and of course you can use all sections as divisi sections. As usual, we made sure that the preset structure is consistent.

Get the Synchron Elite Strings here for the intro price of
- Standard Library: € 325 (regular €445)
- Full Library: € 540 (regular €740)






SYNCHRON ELITE STRINGS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Synchron Elite Strings provide a harmonious ensemble of 22 strings (6 1st violins, 5 2nd violins, 4 violas, 4 cellos, and 3 double basses) featuring superb performers from our Synchron Stage Orchestra.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## ism (Apr 8, 2021)

Traditionally the VSL sound isn’t always my thing, but the ‘cloudburst’ mix in the Tchaikovsky except at ~2:20 sounds amazing, 

In the post-dongle era, this really has my attention.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2021)

Lots of discussion about this new release here: 





VSL Synchron Elite Strings?


So Ben, let me ask the obvious question: What will this give me that Dimension Strings won't, and visa versa? Obvious answer: Dimension strings comes with a lot more articulations (e.g. open strings, sordino, sul tasto, etc) and you can build your own ensembles. Great for endless sculpting. The...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2021)

ism said:


> In the post-dongle era, this really has my attention


I can only highly recommend to get it now while on intro sale! (If you need an eLicenser, these are on sale as well on our website + you get a €20 voucher)


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2021)

Love the articulations, very musical options! Too bad no perfect 4th trills for violins and violas. That's very common and lets you do triads (C-E, E-G, G-C). Can't wait for Elite Strings II with mutes!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 8, 2021)

ism said:


> Traditionally the VSL sound isn’t always my thing, but the ‘cloudburst’ mix in the Tchaikovsky except at ~2:20 sounds amazing,



That’s the benefit of how they record things in a neutral manner—and one thing they have done in recently released libraries is offer a lot more sound variations premixed for you. I think other developers record with a specific sound in mind, and once that happens, it limits what the sound can do later (eg, if the other dev releases with some frequencies cut, theres no adding them back in after the fact.)


----------



## Hadrondrift (Apr 8, 2021)

Another Guy Bacos masterpiece in the demos (Race against Fate). He uses countless different articulations, but the piece doesn't sound like he simply wants to showcase every given one. On the contrary, for me it sounds like the many articulations are part of the library just to realize his piece.

Very tempting library (even if I would have preferred Synchron Brass Pro )


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2021)

*Congratulations VSL ! *

This was a pleasant surprise for me this morning. 

So, Synchron Elite Strings is the new Synchron Chamber Strings. Given the size of the sections.

Just curious, why didn't you name the library Synchron Chamber Strings ?

Looking forward to adding Synchron Elite Strings to my String library collection. I'm sure it will be a wonderful, and very useful library. But, first I need to listen to the demos, and watch the videos.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Just curious, why didn't you name the library Synchron Chamber Strings ?


Even if it's the same section size as a chamber orchestra, the sound does not exactly match the classical chamber strings sound (thanks to the Synchron Stage acoustics).
Therefore we think "Elite Strings" is a more fitting name.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2021)

Ben said:


> Even if it's the same section size as a chamber orchestra, the sound does not exactly match the classical chamber strings sound (thanks to the Synchron Stage acoustics).
> Therefore we think "Elite Strings" is a more fitting name.


Hi Ben,

Yes, I'm noticing that while listening to the library demos. It has quite a different sound compared to VSL Chamber Strings. 

I'm still digesting the details, and trying to find out if I really like the sound I'm hearing, I need more time to make up my mind. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2021)

Will there be a detailed walkthrough video of Elite Strings posted soon ?


----------



## johe (Apr 8, 2021)

This was just what I was looking for - smaller ensembles with a modern sound and lots of articulations. Bought and downloaded already, all of the noodling around I did sounded pretty good. I like the soft releases and the agile legato - seems perfect for Glass-esque minimal arrangements with fast arpeggiated lines.

Why are there two different Velocity XF folders? I am probably missing something here. Will check back again tomorrow - but so far, so impressed.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 8, 2021)

johe said:


> Why are there two different Velocity XF folders?


In one, short notes are controlled by velocity, long notes by the CC.


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi Ben,

I'm just looking at the manual for the Elite Strings, and I cannot find the number of velocity layers for each articulation. Mainly the legato is what I was looking for, but the other articulations too could be good to know. Do you know where I go to get this information?

thanks,

Steve.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 8, 2021)

- 4 dynamic layers for staccatos and détachés
- 3 dynamic layers for spiccatos
- 4 dynamic layers for regular and senza vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamentos
- 3 dynamic layers for molto vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamento
- 3 dynamic layers for tremolos and trills
- 2 dynamic layers for measured tremolos
- 3 dynamic layers for regular pizzicato and col legno
- 1 dynamic layer fpr snap pizzicato
- 1 dynamic layer for harmonics

source: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t57525-NEW--Synchron-Elite-Strings---Beyond-Awesome#post303282


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> - 4 dynamic layers for staccatos and détachés
> - 3 dynamic layers for spiccatos
> - 4 dynamic layers for regular and senza vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamentos
> - 3 dynamic layers for molto vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamento
> ...


Hi there Holywilly,

thanks so much for that post.  That's great to know.

best,

Steve


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 8, 2021)

These sound awesome! Slightly larger than VI Chamber Strings, but most importantly containing Violin I and Violin II sections, for better balance and for typical scoring needs.

I submitted my voucher request to AD just now. It sure is hard to keep track of which vouchers have been used, and order histories don't show, so it's VERY time-consuming to keep guessing.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 8, 2021)

And to johe's comments above, I also do a lot of Glass-inspired string section work, and though I love the original Chamber Strings, there are many places where this may be a more appropriate solution.

Too often, if I wanted a softer release and a silkier sound, I'd go for a larger string ensemble from VSL, which wasn't quite what I wanted in most circumstances.

The solo mics within the sections, also brings a bit of Dimension Strings functionality to this library, for those who don't want to go whole-hog on that approach but might want a solo player here and there either atop the section or for a solo passage (the Solo Strings to me are awesome but a bit more for true solo playing such as a virtuosic concerto or even a string quartet).

I don't see these as replacing the Chamber Strings. They fit a different need. But for a lot of people, these may be the first compelling ticket into the VSL string world.


----------



## johe (Apr 9, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> In one, short notes are controlled by velocity, long notes by the CC.


Thanks for clarifying that - now I feel silly since after a good night‘s sleep it’s obvious to me.
After fiddling around with this library some more and trying it out in some of my projects, I still really like it. Nice one, VSL!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2021)

I wonder if VSL still has plans for developing a Synchron Chamber Strings ? or is Elite Strings the new Chamber Strings in Synchron ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> is Elite Strings the new Chamber Strings in Synchron ?


Yes


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes


OK. Thanks Ben

So, it looks like I'm going to get Elite Strings. I was double checking this detail to make sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm guessing Elite Strings will also be suitable for producing some Baroque String music as well, maybe they can be tweaked to sound more period strings using EQ/DSP/Mic Selections, ..etc. 

Would like to hear something more Baroque Sounding produced with these strings.


----------



## Noeticus (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice video!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 9, 2021)

Are there are ensemble and octave patches like there are in Synchron Strings Pro?

Thanks.
.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 9, 2021)

@Jack Weaver yes!


----------



## FireGS (Apr 10, 2021)

@Ben Any chance of a side grade price discount for ES owners who might want to try SSPro?


----------



## YuyaoSG (Apr 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if VSL still has plans for developing a Synchron Chamber Strings ? or is Elite Strings the new Chamber Strings in Synchron ?


They already have a Synchron-izd Chamber String but with only one mic, and it seems like they have no plans to further improve this library.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2021)

YuyaoSG said:


> They already have a Synchron-izd Chamber String but with only one mic, and it seems like they have no plans to further improve this library.


VSL Elite Synchron Strings is the new Synchron Chamber Strings. I guess they just chose the name 'Elite' for some reason instead of Chamber Strings. Maybe because the library sounded more modern, and they didn't want it to be restricted to be thought of as an old-fashioned Chamber Music Strings library


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2021)

Here another screencast by Levente Kovacs: Whisper of the Forest


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> Here another screencast by Levente Kovacs: Whisper of the Forest



Aaaaaand Ben is still here on a Sunday!
Passion job, eh?


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Passion job, eh?


110%


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2021)

Synchron Elite Strings sound Awesome.  

Lovely timbre I'm hearing in the demos, and the 'Whisper of the forest' video.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry to ask again, but will VSL be posting a detailed walkthrough of Synchron Elite Strings ? or is this not going to happen ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry to ask again, but will VSL be posting a detailed walkthrough of Synchron Elite Strings ? or is this not going to happen ?
> 
> Thanks.


It's still weekend here...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's still weekend here...


Hi Ben,

I'm just curious if this is planned for. It just makes sense to me that there will be a thorough, and detailed walkthrough of Synch. Elite Strings, given that imho. it is an important new Synchron Library release.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if VSL still has plans for developing a Synchron Chamber Strings ? or is Elite Strings the new Chamber Strings in Synchron ?


Elite Strings is advertised as a "small string ensemble", and due to the room/stage where it was recorded, I began to think that it may serve a different purpose from Chamber Strings, but Ben has now clarified that it is indeed the Synchron Chamber Strings in concept.

The earlier Chamber Strings library can still be useful when placed into smaller spatial environments, as sometimes the chamber string concept can be as much about the setting as about ensemble size.

For example, Prague Castle's Spanish Hall is a wonderful place to hear chamber string performances.









Spanish Hall (Prague Castle) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Depending on the context and the specific piece of music, chamber strings are sometimes an expanded, or magnified, version of a String Quartet.


----------



## modularg2 (Apr 11, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You might want to read the rules before you post.
> 
> "Also, note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed."


I apologize. Deleted my post


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing Elite Strings will also be suitable for producing some Baroque String music as well, maybe they can be tweaked to sound more period strings using EQ/DSP/Mic Selections, ..etc.
> 
> Would like to hear something more Baroque Sounding produced with these strings.


Hopefully I'll have time soon to re-record some of my stuff in this vein, using Elite Strings.

I did give it a quick whirl on some Glass-inspired parts though, and it was marvelous.


----------



## ptram (Apr 11, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> The earlier Chamber Strings library can still be useful when placed into smaller spatial environments […] For example, Prague Castle's Spanish Hall is a wonderful place to hear chamber string performances.


Aaargh! "Smaller spatial environments"?!? That (magnificent) hall is bigger than the Synchron Stage!

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe so. It sure seemed small (compared to a typical symphony hall such as nearby Dvorak Hall across the river) when I went to a Joseph Suk concert there in April 1996.

I haven't seen a picture of the Synchron Stage in a long time; just the abstract visuals showing relative placement of mics.

I'm more used to the cavernous venues used by other vendors, which are definitely larger than Prague Castle's Spanish Hall.

With the ambience and reverb turned on, Stage B would still seem larger to me than Spanish Hall, which to this day seems in my mind to be the most perfect acoustic space ever designed (the sound is roughly the same no matter where you are in the hall; you feel like you're just a few feet away from the ensemble).


----------



## ptram (Apr 12, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Maybe so. It sure seemed small (compared to a typical symphony hall such as nearby Dvorak Hall across the river)



It's just that the designers and builders of these great festive halls of the past were pure geniuses, and could make huge places look (and sound) intimate.

Just look at the dimensions:

Spanish Hall, Prague: 48 x 24 x 12m

Synchron Stage A, Vienna: 30 x 17-19 x 10.5-12

Yet, I'm sure the first one can feel more intimate than the scoring stage. An hall I've had the chance to be inside several times is the Gran Foyer at the Opéra Garnier in Paris. It is conceived in a similar way as the Spanish Hall in Prague. These are its dimensions:

Gran Foyer, Paris: 54 x 13 x 18m

Again, a bigger room, not sounding really "big".

But then: scoring stages are made to sound huge, even if controlled. So, I guess that's an expected acoustic illusion.

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 12, 2021)

Yep, that's what I was getting at. And the acoustic illusion may matter more. I worked for a company that electro-acoustically altered the architectural acoustics of halls of all sizes.


----------



## Arbee (Apr 12, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> ...Spanish Hall, which to this day seems in my mind to be the most perfect acoustic space ever designed (the sound is roughly the same no matter where you are in the hall; you feel like you're just a few feet away from the ensemble).


A new venue for MIR? Dietz are you there?


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2021)

Here a walkthrough by Eric Snopko of: "Deborah's Theme" from "Once Upon a Time in America" by Ennio Morricone.


----------



## artomatic (Apr 12, 2021)

Ben said:


> Here a walkthrough by Eric Snopko of: "Deborah's Theme" from "Once Upon a Time in America" by Ennio Morricone.




This is fantastic, Erik. Great job!
I really love this mockup. So much so that I'm upgrading to the Full version after hearing the presets.
Thank you for sharing this walkthrough!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> With the ambience and reverb turned on, Stage B would still seem larger to me than Spanish Hall, which to this day seems in my mind to be the most perfect acoustic space ever designed (the sound is roughly the same no matter where you are in the hall; you feel like you're just a few feet away from the ensemble).


Sounds like Synchron Stage to me. 😉 

Quote by Dennis Sands (from memory):“The sound translates so well (...) no matter where you are.”


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

OK. I finally decided to purchase the full version of Synchron Elite Strings.  

Love the sound in this video :


----------



## Geistersound (Apr 13, 2021)

Bought this today, and I'm impressed. Am working on a Netflix documentary with a director that wanted a 'Zed and Two Noughts - era Nyman sound' and I am finding this hits the nail on the head. The variety of articulations is superb, and the interface beautifully intuitive. Fantastic stuff ,VSL.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 13, 2021)

Are you guys getting the full or the standard? And how you made your decision?
I am thinking this time to go for the full to get access to Ribbon mics, but I have Synchron Strings Pro full, and I didn't use the extra mics yet.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Apr 13, 2021)

After a brief but intense discussion with my wallet, I decided on standard. I can always raise later if my wallet runs out of arguments.


----------



## CT (Apr 13, 2021)

Sorry for not having followed these threads super closely, but have there been any demos, official or otherwise, which let you hear the actual mics as recorded without any preset/processing business?


----------



## AndyP (Apr 13, 2021)

In SSPro, the measured tremolos at the start are slightly out of sync. This is especially noticeable when using stretch and under 120 bpm (I just have the case with 100 bpm). The 140 bpm tremolos are a little more accurate at the start.
How do the Elite strings behave?


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. I finally decided to purchase the full version of Synchron Elite Strings.
> 
> Love the sound in this video :



Nice demo. I find it more convincing than the Morricone demo further up the thread where the swells just sound like someone turning a volume knob. Does anyone know if "Evening Serenade" uses the full library?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 14, 2021)

I really like this library, the first entry in the synchron series that appeals to me and the wealth of approaches to each articulation is really kind of impressive. 

The unique approach to keyswitching and, with the sheer variety of options, making articulation sets are going to take forever. I see the library comes expression maps for Cubase? Is there any plan to provide articulation sets too for Logic? It would save a huge amount of time.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> The unique approach to keyswitching and, with the sheer variety of options, making articulation sets are going to take forever. I see the library comes expression maps for Cubase? Is there any plan to provide articulation sets too for Logic? It would save a huge amount of time.


Keyswitches are created automatically if you use Studio One Pro 5.2, they also update automatically if you change the tree structure/articulations in a preset. S1Pro 5.2 offers the best keyswitch integration system with VSL Synchron Player.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Keyswitches are created automatically if you use Studio One Pro 5.2, they also update automatically if you change the tree structure/articulations in a preset. S1Pro 5.2 offers the best keyswitch integration system with VSL Synchron Player.


lol. Thanks for the tip but I'd rather create brand new articulation sets from scratch than learn and build a full template in a new DAW...


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 14, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can find a good example of a legato soaring line using the strongest vibrato patch offered?


----------



## CT (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah, are there any non-talky walkthroughs or isolated demos of mics/articulations anywhere?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2021)

Still no VSL Walkthrough Videos of this library


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Still no VSL Walkthrough Videos of this library


Give them some time, I bet there will be soon one. 
Ben said they are busy at VSL many things moving, and there is still some time since the offer is until May 3rd.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Ben said they are busy at VSL many things moving


I wonder what they are very busy moving at VSL, hope it's not just furniture ?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what they are very busy moving at VSL, hope it's not just furniture ?


might be moving to iLok!


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what they are very busy moving at VSL, hope it's not just furniture ?


Well technically wouldn't the chair that 1st chair, 2nd chair etc. all sit in for all brass instruments be "furniture" of some sort? I am ok if that's the furniture they are moving around .


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 19, 2021)

How does a return on these strings work if you purchase using vouchers?


----------



## Evans (Apr 19, 2021)

maestro2be said:


> How does a return on these strings work if you purchase using vouchers?


You'll get replacement vouchers.

Source: an email exchange I had with VSL back in January. They could've changed policy by now, but this was the case earlier this year.


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for this. I have sent an email as well and awaiting the response. I will update here as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 21, 2021)

What about some music @ all the library owners? I'm still missing a real walkthrough, especially for the legatos.


----------



## Ben (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## RMH (Apr 28, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> In one, short notes are controlled by velocity, long notes by the CC.


May I ask for a detailed explanation of this?


----------



## AndyP (Apr 28, 2021)

RMH said:


> May I ask for a detailed explanation of this?


There are XF patches that control shorts via velocity and legato or sustain via modwheel.
In most libraries, either one or the other works. In Synchron Player both are possible in one patch, but there are the other variants too.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> What about some music @ all the library owners? I'm still missing a real walkthrough, especially for the legatos.


isnt this walkthrough from one page earlier all you need? very detailed review from a very talented guy:


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> isnt this walkthrough from one page earlier all you need? very detailed review from a very talented guy:



Sunny, yes and no. 😆
It‘s always to short on the legatos. Would to see the legatos in more detail and, maybe, with something familiar you can compare it to. For example, some John Williams.


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Vik (May 12, 2021)

How playable/switchable are the Synchron libs? In this example, for instance – how does pressing an F (and which F does one need to use?) behave? Or – how does one switch from Long Notes to Dynamics? Maybe the system is brilliant, and the UI looks, IMO, much better than the old VSL stuff, I wonder what the best workflow would be.


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2021)

Vik said:


> for instance – how does pressing an F (and which F does one need to use?)


F~ = F-1, but you can also set it to any key you like, including CC, program change and tempo. You can see the octave on top of the Dimension (click it to change).


----------



## Vik (May 12, 2021)

Ben said:


> F~ = F-1, but you can also set it to any key you like, including CC, program change and tempo. You can see the octave on top of the Dimension (click it to change).


Thanks. Pardon my ignorance, but is it possible to customise all this – in order to be able to change attacks or trigger portamento based on velocity, or change release with release velocity? My guess is that most people would prefer to have such options to avoid to have to use mouse clicks to select between columns and articulations.


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2021)

Vik said:


> but is it possible to customise all this – in order to be able to change attacks or trigger portamento based on velocity


Yes, this is quite easy to do.


Vik said:


> change release with release velocity


There are Aftertouch and Aftertouch Release available as assignable parameters, but in order to change the release based on release speed you would have to enable crossfading between these two variants - so theoretical possible, but I don't know if the result will be satisfying - I would have to check this out myself.


Vik said:


> to avoid to have to use mouse clicks to select between columns and articulations.


You don't have to use the mouse - everything is pre-mapped to be used with keyswitches, but as mentioned you can also customize it as you like.


----------



## Vik (May 12, 2021)

Thanks, Ben – sounds good.


----------



## CT (Jul 4, 2021)

I wonder if Dietz or someone could comment on this... the mic signals in Elite Strings, and it seems like all Synchron libraries, are time-aligned?


----------



## Ben (Jul 4, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I wonder if Dietz or someone could comment on this... the mic signals in Elite Strings, and it seems like all Synchron libraries, are time-aligned?


I think so. You can easily add a delay to each mic in the mixer (on top of the channel strip) , and most mixer presets also make use of this feature.


----------



## CT (Jul 4, 2021)

I think it would be very interesting if the engineering team kept records of the necessary offsets and could make those available for those of us who might want to very precisely try for a less "DG" sound.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Get the free Slurred Legato update here: https://www.vsl.co.at/MyVSL





Also make sure to check out the current Synchron Strings Sale:






30% Off Synchron Strings + FREE Elite Strings Slurred Legato Update!


Save 30% on Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Strings I, Synchron FX Strings I and 27% on Elite Strings! Make sure to also download and install the new Slurred Legatos for the Synchron Elite Strings - free for all new and existing users! https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Strings_Bundle




vi-control.net


----------



## holywilly (Sep 1, 2021)

I LOVE VSL


----------



## AndyP (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Get the free Slurred Legato update here: https://www.vsl.co.at/MyVSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the sale! So I can complete my bundle! Perfect timing!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank You VSL 🧡


----------



## Evans (Sep 1, 2021)

I appreciate that Elite Strings seems to be back at the intro price with this update, because the absence of additional legato options might have been what kept some people from holding off during initial release.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 1, 2021)

I think it's great how VSL responds to its customers' wishes. Slurred was at the top of the wish list for most users.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

So, once again, I'm facing the dilemma: upgrading Synchron Strings Pro to the Full version, or not?

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

@Ben ,

It would be wonderful if *Synchron Strings Pro* also get these Slurred Legato Bonuses. 

Thanks for adding them to Elite Strings.  

Looking forward to the release of *Synchron Woodwinds*


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hmmmmm 🤔 seems like a good time to jump on Syncron Elite that i been eyeballin’ , to go with my newly aquired syncron brass .
Do i do it lol ?….(wish vsl had a demo going on Elite , its so awesome to actually demo a product in ones workflow , i love that vsl does that at times )


----------



## AndyP (Sep 1, 2021)

Elite Strings are wonderful. The perfect complement and with the Synchron Strings Bundle almost no wishes remain open. My need for more string libraries is covered for quite a while. Thanks VSL!


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 1, 2021)

Free Elite Strings and Synchronized Woodwinds Update - I have a feeling of Christmas or New Year coming!))) Thank you, VSL!


----------



## bcslaam (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi @Ben are the slurred versions of Elite Strings accessable via the current v1.1 expression map? I'm not seeing it in Nuendo.
If not is there an update including them available?


----------



## Ben (Nov 15, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi @Ben are the slurred versions of Elite Strings accessable via the current v1.1 expression map? I'm not seeing it in Nuendo.
> If not is there an update including them available?


Please contact our support: [email protected]
Personally, I don't work with Expression Maps, so my colleagues should have a better overview regarding this.


----------

